# October flounder??



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Comming home for leave from Korea in late October and was wondering how the floundering is normally that time of year?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Depending upon the water temp its normally the beginning of some great fishing. Some of my biggest fish have been taken in Oct-Nov. I got a pair of 7 lb fish Oct before last.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats good to hear...Even though I lived in the Pensacola area for 22 plus years before going into the Air Force I didn't do much other than redfish that time of year.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

The Flounder are beginning their staging for the migration into the gulf which makes for some fast paced action if you get into them.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds good, when the time comes maybe I can find someone to go with.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nathan Oct. like 5 Prongs said can be a great month. Numbers and quality from then to Dec. When you get down let us know and someone or myself can hook you up.
bamafan611


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks! That would be great. I will be around most of November.


----------

